# Thank you, ABN FORUM MEMBERS!



## JOETHECROW (Jul 14, 2010)

I want to once again remark upon the super kind and generous folks here at Antique-Bottles.net! I was going to do a quiet thank you here and there, for these latest deeds, but let's face, In these times,...even the cops aren't allowing the 5mph 'cushion' that once was....My point being, that even in these toughest of times, the people on here come through with unexpected kindness and generosity. I have to go back a few weeks to properly begin thanking folks.... I will go in cronological order here as these things occured. Let's start with forum member Tim,...(Wangan) He had expressed some interest in a maple syrup bottle that I had posted, and since I wasn't displaying nor collecting these, I sent it to him for shipping,....Well it's sometimes simpler for me to just call it good and see what it comes to when it gets there....So lets just say when Tim sent shipping, he went way above what most folks would expect with some extra cash, and that stayed with me.[] Thank you Tim! Also, we've all been surfing around the forum when the little p.m. notice appears,...right? One evening I get a p.m. from John, (Oldihtractor) asking me for a mailing address, because he'd noticed I subcollect blueing bottles and he had some for me! Well okay...Great!...They came today,...A big thank you John....very cool to get some bottles in the mail. Then there's Gary (Mainer1) who happens to dig in a spot where my wonderful wife used to call home, Portsmouth N.H. She has a lot of sentimental attachment to the place, and Gary took it upon himself to send her two nice local druggists from there. Thank you very much Gary! A nice gesture indeed. And then there's our venerable Jason  (SWIZZLE!) Hey now this one's just over the top! Swiz sent Laur a ladies leg Whiskey he had dug recently as a kindness,.....Very cool and nice of him....Well,...Laur asked me to open the package and there's TWO bottles,....Hers, and Swiz decided to send me a bottle that he knew from reading the posts, that I've wanted for a long time,....as a surprise....A Moxie nerve food blob top! For whatever reason I've just never had one. Well I do now and it's a beaut. Thank you so vr. much Swiz! I was  (and still am) floored. Last but not least, Mike (mdavenport) needed a Wyeth dose cup,....we dug a few at the drugstore dig, so I sent him one,....When he covered the shipping, he too went above and beyond with some cash and a nice note!....Well,...what do you say to all these wondeful acts of kindness?  A simple thank you to everybody who has brightened things up for another. This place really is a head and shoulders above anywhere else.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 14, 2010)

These all made their way to our oversized rural mailbox, over the last couple of days...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 14, 2010)

Most folks don't get too excited over blueing bottles but I think they're cool.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 14, 2010)

Portsmouth New Hampshire!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 14, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 14, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks so much,...All you fine folks!    ....Joe and Lauren


----------



## Grampy Green Jeans (Jul 14, 2010)

_Hey Joe..._
          You reaffirmed what I have been thinking for a while... This is a GREAT group of people on this forum! I have found people on here to be very well educated about our... _addiction!_   I have been a member of other various forums, but it is evident that people on here know their stuff, and if they don't , they find someone on here who does! []    There is more history 2  b learned from this forum than most historians will ever know.
    Some of the responses, from some random posts, of random artifacts, bottles or other, have been researched by members ( i guess for their own curiosity) and the info then posted here for all to see.   

          Thank you folks!  

 P.S.       Great random acts of kindness there...  refreshing 2 c things like that and step out of the $$$ racket....


----------



## epackage (Jul 14, 2010)

This post really brightened my otherwise gloomy day Joe, nicely written....Jim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 14, 2010)

[]You guys are so right,..and while I'm at it, I want to point out that this particular instance is no fluke,....Since I've been a member here it's been this way, with people helping out other members with random acts of kindness. I've recieved a lot of packages from forum members over the years....Lot's of good folks here, and I need to mention Penn Digger and of course Mr. Fred, who, although are digging partners, are also members here, and equally generous...Thanks everyone![][][]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 14, 2010)

I would like to personally thank our generous forum friends!  Not to assume that everyone is having a hard time in this economy crisis, but we can certainly understand those who are.  It is very generous to send these bottles that you guys dug and with nothing expected in return.  That is the true spirit of gift giving, and may you be rewarded for your efforts.  I really appreciate it.  Each day has been like Christmas.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 14, 2010)

Great post Joe. Its refreshing to see the kindness of our forum members. Keep it up everyone.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's one for Swiz.....See it up there?[] Top dead center.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 15, 2010)

We haven't even mentioned all the other generous members who have traded with us, sent bottles as gifts, etc.  Lobey, Rocky, Steve/Sewell, Epackage, Cyberdigger I don't want to start, because I will accidentally leave out someone's name, but you all are wonderful.


----------



## potstone (Jul 15, 2010)

Joe, 
  Thats a very nice post. This forum does have a very honest
 and helpful group of members. It's what keeps me coming
 back. Greg


----------



## swizzle (Jul 15, 2010)

I only have but one regret and that's that I don't have enough good bottles and money to mail more bottles to other forum members. I've never been a part of another forum that was such a tight knit group. Almost everyone here has helped someone else in one way or another. I'm constantly posting question after question. A lot don't get answered but I don't expect everyone to know about what I'm asking. Its the enthusiasm and the sharing of the various digging & diving stories that keeps me thrilled to be a part of this forum and a part of bottle digging period. I'm just proud to be a part of this group and whenever someone has a bottle question for me that I can't answer I send them here. Speaking of pride in this forum, do we have T-shirts that we can buy? Something with an antique-bottles.net logo? I want to thank everyone who has shared their enthusiasm and knowledge with me and to help me become a more knowledgeable digger in general. I've learned a lot in the past 5 years and hope to learn a lot more in the next 50 years or so. Thank you all and Joe & Red, you're more then welcome. Swiz []


----------



## woody (Jul 15, 2010)

What you give is what you get...[]


----------



## swizzle (Jul 15, 2010)

Then I need to start giving pontils!! [] Swiz


----------



## Wangan (Jul 16, 2010)

Anyone who has been here for even a short while knows we are like a family,sometimes a little unruly, but always forgiving.

 You and Red are very welcome Joe.You both have been very giving of your knowledge and your glass too.I was pretty excited to get that bottle that I craved, and for FREE! Thank you again and again and again!You guys are awesome!(Sorry Red,you PEOPLE are awesome![][]) I feel privileged to know you both.

 I think Swiz is onto something.We should came up with a forum Logo contest and make some T shirts so we can find each other at  bottle shows or where ever and show everyone where the best possible place to go for bottle information.Maybe a book should be written about all we have discovered through the years! After all, I feel this forum is history in the making! It`s like a wicked good think tank! I know just enough to help the new people who are just a half a step behind me,but I never would have been able to do even that without ALL of YOU! Thank you everyone!
                                                                             -Tim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 16, 2010)

Likewise Tim,.....Thank you.


----------



## rockbot (Jul 16, 2010)

Very nice post gang. I've made some awesome friends on ABN. Thank you all for sharing!
 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 16, 2010)

Great thread to start Joe!!!  The people here are great not only in their knowledge and being helpful....but being just plain nice!! Sometimes it only takes one person to brighten anothers day and that what the "forum family" is all about!!!
   And while every one is in the thanking mood...I'd like to thank Paul (idigjars) for inviting me on the privy dig!!! I had a great time!  and a big thanks to  Mike (rockhounder55) for helping me get started on my insulator collection!!! Can't wait till the next box shows up[] with my surprise!!!   

 I loved the drugstore dig you guys did...the pics and the whole story was great....
   and to Lauren...Your thread on the mystery lady was awesome!!( oh and you know what else....my new house has a dishwasher and I LOVE it!!) Don't know if you remember that conversation or not but while I was loading mine up last night I thought of you Red lol!

 Evey one have a great and safe weekend...find lots of cool stuff.....

  Manda~


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments.  If I had more to give, I would send every one of you a bottle.  My collection is small, but you guys have made it a great one that has a lot of meaning to it.  I'm glad you got a dishwasher, Amanda.  Everyone should have one, especially if you like to bake and cook.  They use 50% less water and energy than washing by hand, so let us know if your bill goes down.  

 As much as I love everyone here, I might need to take a break for a little while.  Life calls.  I think sometimes it's too easy to get wrapped up in bottles, as Steve and others have said.  Don't let it overtake your life or take the place of human needs or companionship.  History is wonderful, though.   Before, I keep rambling, I'll just say thanks again everyone.


----------

